# Auswahlfelder in WML



## mdoemli (20. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

benutze Auswahlfelder mit multiple=true. 


```
out.println("<select name='poi_checklist' multiple='true'>");
		
		for(Enumeration enum = poi_v.elements(); enum.hasMoreElements();) {
			kategorie = (String) enum.nextElement();
			out.println("<option value='"+kategorie+"'>"+kategorie+"</option>");
			System.out.println("Inhalt aus Vector = "+kategorie);
		}
		out.println("</select>");
		out.println("<do type='accept'>");
		out.println("<go href='http://....net/portal/Operator' method='post'>");
		out.println("<postfield name='xml' value='http://.../portal/TrackingTool?status=1&vin="+vin+"&kategorien=($poi_checklist)&tid="+id+"'/>");/**/
		out.println("<postfield name='xsl' value='http://.../portal/xsl/starttrackingtool.xsl'/>");
		out.println("<postfield name='type' value='text/vnd.wap.wml'/>");
		out.println("</go>");
```

Die Parameter die ich im postfield dem Servlet TrackingTool übergebe lese ich so aus.


```
String status   = request.getParameter("status");
		String vin	    = request.getParameter("vin");
		String s_id 	= request.getParameter("tid");
		String noPois   = request.getParameter("noPois");
		String kategorien = request.getParameter("kategorien");
```

Wenn ich  nun ein Feld auswähle funktioniert es, aber sobald ich zwei auswähle bekomme ich folgenden Fehler.

java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 505 for URL: http://.../portal/TrackingTool?status=1&vin=0&kategorien=(Sonstige; Historische Gebäude; Unterhaltung)&tid=43

Weis jemand wie ich das lösen kann?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Sep 2005)

sende mal die daten per post und nicht per get..

<form action="blah" method="post">


----------



## mdoemli (20. Sep 2005)

Hallo KSG9,



> <form action="blah" method="post">



Ist das selbe wie:


```
<go href='http://....net/portal/Operator' method='post'>
```

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## mdoemli (20. Sep 2005)

Ok habs jetzt,


```
String kategorien[] = request.getParameterValues("kategorien");
```

bis denn  :wink:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Sep 2005)

oh sorry..natürlich^^ habs net sauber gelesen..war @work ;D


----------

